# LARGE amounts of stool/day in anyone else?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

I've been suffering from IBS with watery stools now for around 11 years, and for almost that entire time, all of my stools over any 24 hour period could fill up a one gallon jug...no joke. I have two to three 'main' movements a day that typically last between 30 minutes and one hour. Does anyone else suffer from such an exaggerated amount of stool? I've been wondering if in addition to the IBS, my liver is producing too much bile, or maybe my gut flora is so active that its dumping more than normal? I've recently been married, and my wife is amazed at my condition. She has typically only one movement a day, and that she says would barely fill a large coffee cup. She doesnt' have IBS though. HAs anyone heard of this before? Is there a treatment option? I take Shaman's Normal Stool Formula for the wateryness of my stool and that works wonders for the diarrhea, but it only seems to midly help the volume (by reducing some of the h20 in the stool). Any ideas? ANyone??Thanks,aquilius


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Hi I understand how you feel read my post subject matter starch and water. I used this recipe and is very simple. All you need is water and starch which you can get from any supermarket.Give it a try, It worked for me big time.Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Thanks AJ55,I'll give it a try for the D, but doesn't this add volume, like fiber (which I do take, but even when I don't, I still have large volumes of stool)?thanks again, though!aquilius


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

Hi again , no it will not add volume. the starch will make the stool much firmer and condense it.Good Luck


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

The volume is nothing to be really concerned about. It just means that your body is really efficient at digestion. If your stool is almost white or extremely light in colour, then it could mean that the food you eat is not staying in your system long enough and therefore you aren't absorbing the nutrients you need from it. Talk to your Dr. they may be able to run a few tests on you to make sure.


----------

